# [Heisec] Seitensprung-Portal Ashley Madison: Millionen Männer, fast keine Frauen



## Newsfeed (27 August 2015)

Der Hack des Seitensprung-Portals enthüllt: Männer, die dort angemeldet waren hatten wohl kaum eine Chance, ihre Partner zu betrügen. So wenige Frauen hätten die Seite genutzt, dass eine wirkliche Affäre fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit war.


























Weiterlesen...


----------

